# EV Racing Parts Catalog!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Gentlemen,

Just like Summit Racing, I will be financing an EV Performance Parts business, we will publish a monthly catalog. I want all EV parts manufacturers to contact me with their latest High Performance parts and plans for upcoming parts. The time is now to take advantage of the EV racing trend.

The website and catalog will promote EV racing parts only, this type of catalog will attract more racers into the sport.

[email protected]


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Once I have a catalog printed, I will pass it out at ECEDRA's 20 racing events for 2012. I will also build a mailing list from the website. The goal is to promote at tracks, forums, and all events related to racing.


----------

